# Wo günstige Laubschutznetze?



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich habe vor mir dieses Jahr ein Laubschutznetz anzuschaffen und brauche ca 16*10m. Wer kann mir da Tipps geben, wo man soetwas günstig kaufen kann?

Gruß Andre


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Andre,

günstig kann natürlich auch billig sein.

Ich habe eins über Ebay gekauft. Ob dort allerdings auch die von Dir gewünschte Größe angeboten wird, weiß ich nicht.

Du solltest Dich aber auf jeden Fall bei dem Verkäufer auch über die Maschenbreite erkundigen, da Dir ansonsten möglicherweise kleine Blätter durch das Netz fallen. Und dann kannst Du sie wegen dem Netz nicht mehr "abfischen".

Achte aber auf jeden Fall auch darauf, daß das Netz, wenn Du es gespannt hast, nicht ins Wasser fällt. Bei der von Dir gewünschten Größe mußt Du wohl im Teich einige "Stützen" für das Netz aufstellen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

spezielle laubnetze für einen teich sind nicht immer billig.man kann  aber auch ein netz benutzen, welche man auch nimmt, um seine kirschen vor vögeln zu schützen. ist günstiger und funzt genausogut   

ich muß aber harald zustimmen.entweder du baust einige stützen in den teich, oder du spannst das nezt sehr stramm.wenn das geht, würde ich diese methode bevorzugen.

gruß luke...


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Harald und Luke,
Stützen mache ich auf jeden Fall unters Netz! Bei Ebay habe ich schon geschaut, aber nichts in dieser Größe bekommen. Einige Anbieter habe ich schon gefunden, aber teuer!!!!

Gruß Andre


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Andre,

schreib doch die Anbieter bei Ebay, die kleinere Netze anbieten, einfach mal an, ob sie auch größere verkaufen. Ansonsten kann ich Dir da auch keinen Tipp geben.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

Hallo 

Wenn du kein Netz in Deiner Größe bekommst kannst du sie ja auch aneinander knüpfen.

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,
kleinere Netze miteinander verbinden ist eine gute Idee Chris! Dann könnte ich auch nochmal bei Ebay schauen(Hallo Harald), ob dort  etwas "vernünftiges" zu ergattern ist.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Spatz (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wo günstige Laubschutznetze?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
die wirklich gut funktionierenden Netze , die auch das Licht durchlassen und alles Laub und Eicheln auffangen gibt es am günstigsten bei Naturagart . Die billigen Netze sind alle viel zu grobmaschig oder aber grün und fast nicht lichtdurchlässig, so daß die Pflanzen unter dem Lichtmangel leiden.
Schwimmstützen bauen wir jetzt selbst in jeder erforderlichen Höhe.


----------



## Christine (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wo günstige Laubschutznetze?*

Hallo Spatz,

Du hast aber schon mitbekommen, dass dieser Thread von 2003 ist, oder


----------



## muh.gp (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wo günstige Laubschutznetze?*

Aber Christine, aus aktuellem Anlass doch sehr interessant. 

Das Netz von NG ist schon bestellt, denn bei meinem Billignetz fliegt die Hälfte in den Teich durch....

Daher Danke für die Reaktivierung des Threads!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## peterL (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wo günstige Laubschutznetze?*

Ich habe im Baumarkt (könnte Obi gewesen sein) ziemlich preiswerte gefunden!


----------



## Spatz (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wo günstige Laubschutznetze?*

Es ist vollbracht ! Die Schwimmstützen sind verspannt , was sich doch als recht  kompliziert erwies, das aufziehen des Netzes war dann nur noch 10 Minuten Arbeit , dann saß es perfekt.


----------



## Jule69 (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wo günstige Laubschutznetze?*

Ich lese gerade, dass das Netz straff gespannt sein muss, da hab ich gleich mal ne Frage. 
Ich hab ja wirklich einen Miniteich, doch Laub möchte ich auch nicht drin haben,. deshalb hab ich ein Netz gespannt und fische jeden 2. Tag das Laub raus, an einer Stelle liegt das Netz aber leider durch den Wasserlauf dem Wasser auf, ist das jetzt sehr schlimm?


----------



## karsten. (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wo günstige Laubschutznetze?*

Hallo


solange Du das Laub rausfischst 
kein Problem !

irgenwann kommt der Tag dann friert das Netz ein 

das ist  dann  blöd 


mfG


----------



## Spatz (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wo günstige Laubschutznetze?*

Hall Jule,
dafür sind die Schwimmstützen da- und die richtig verseilt , dann hält das Netz weit über dem Teich und so kann das eher trockene Laub vom nächsten Wind weggeweht werden. Die Schwimmstützen gibts bei NG oder bei uns oder man baut die eben selbst.


----------



## Jule69 (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wo günstige Laubschutznetze?*

Spatz: Mit einer Deiner Stützen wäre mein Teich ja schon zu... Aber an das Festfrieren hab ich überhaupt nicht gedacht, da muss ich mal schauen, was ich da basteln könnte. Lasst Ihr Eure Netze den ganzen Winter drüber?


----------

